# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σκούπες & Σκουπάκια >  miele s5210

## slayer

kαλησπερα παιδια ,νεος εδω Λοιπον ανοιξα τη σκουπα να αλλαξω φιλτρα ,ειδα τα χαλια της κ αποφασισα να την ανοιξω για καλυτερο καθαρισμα,
η σκουπα δουλευε κανονικα
Μετα τη συναρμολογηση της ομως δεν δουλευει,καλωδια ,βυσματα ολα στη θεση τους

τι να κοιταξω,εχω πολυμετρο αλλα καποιο βιντεο σχετικο με μετρησεις δεν βρηκα

Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων!!

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Ξεκίνα από την καρουλιέρα καλώδιο από το φις για έλεγχο συνέχειας μέχρι την πλακέτα .
Και έλεγχος στο σημείο 6:23 του βίντεο μήπως το περιστρεφόμενο κουμπί ρύθμισης στροφών δεν κούμπωσε στο τρίμερ της πλακέτας . Και λοιποί διακόπτες & βύσματα 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-ryQi6V7nA

----------

slayer (23-02-22)

----------


## slayer

Επανέρχομαι λίγο στο θέμα, έκανα με φίλο που γνωρίζει κάπως καλά σχετικά με μετρήσεις, αν κοιτάξαμε καλά, ρεύμα έρχεται μέχρι κ το μοτέρ..
Διαβάζοντας κ άλλα άρθρα εδώ αλλά κ στο ίντερνετ, συμπέραναμε ότι είναι ίσως  το triac, στο μοντέλο αυτό είναι μες στο μοτέρ, όπως έχω καταλάβει..
Για να συνδέσω απευθείας στο μοτέρ ρεύμα, δεν γνωρίζω, για να εξακρίβωσω..

Μπορείτε κάποιος  να μου πει που αγοράζουμε το triac k αν ποιο  συγκεκριμένο?

Φίλος μου είπε ότι ίσως να ήταν φορτωμένος με ρεύμα ο πυκνωτης κ συνδέοντας τη σκούπα με ρεύμα μετά τη συναρμολογηση να έδωσε άμεσα ρεύμα με αποτέλεσμα να κάψει το triac.. Κάπως έτσι το κατάλαβα..
Αν ισχύει, μετά τη τοποθέτηση του νέου(triac) , πάλι το ίδιο δεν θα είναι..? 


Στάλθηκε από το VTR-L09 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## chipakos-original

> Επανέρχομαι λίγο στο θέμα, έκανα με φίλο που γνωρίζει κάπως καλά σχετικά με μετρήσεις, αν κοιτάξαμε καλά, ρεύμα έρχεται μέχρι κ το μοτέρ..
> Διαβάζοντας κ άλλα άρθρα εδώ αλλά κ στο ίντερνετ, συμπέραναμε ότι είναι ίσως  το triac, στο μοντέλο αυτό είναι μες στο μοτέρ, όπως έχω καταλάβει..
> Για να συνδέσω απευθείας στο μοτέρ ρεύμα, δεν γνωρίζω, για να εξακρίβωσω..
> 
> Μπορείτε κάποιος  να μου πει που αγοράζουμε το triac k αν ποιο  συγκεκριμένο?
> 
> Φίλος μου είπε ότι ίσως να ήταν φορτωμένος με ρεύμα ο πυκνωτης κ συνδέοντας τη σκούπα με ρεύμα μετά τη συναρμολογηση να έδωσε άμεσα ρεύμα με αποτέλεσμα να κάψει το triac.. Κάπως έτσι το κατάλαβα..
> Αν ισχύει, μετά τη τοποθέτηση του νέου(triac) , πάλι το ίδιο δεν θα είναι..? 
> 
> ...


Βρες το Triac και μέτρησέ το.

----------


## slayer

Μια βοήθεια κ πάλι.. Άνοιξα το μοτέρ κ έβγαλα έξω το triac.. Με το πολυμετρο τι νούμερα πρέπει να βγαίνουν ώστε να το τσεκάρω? 

Στάλθηκε από το VTR-L09 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## mikemtb73

ενωσε το αριστερο πόδι με το μεσαιο(μεταλικη πλατη) και δες αν λειτουργεί το μοτερ. θα επρεπε να γυρναει τέρμα. παρε τοτε  ενα νέο triac  φτηνα είναι 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A528B μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

slayer (05-04-22)

----------


## slayer

Εννοείς να τα συνδέσω με ένα καλώδιο? 

Στάλθηκε από το VTR-L09 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ezizu

Καλημέρα. Αν μπορείς βγάλε και μια φωτογραφία την πίσω πλευρά του triac (από την πλευρά των κολλήσεων).

----------


## slayer

Καλημέρα 

Στάλθηκε από το VTR-L09 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

